# Anyone fancy being on 'Top Gear'?



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

Just seen on Top Gear, the feature of the LAMBO and the Zonda Z12. They drove them around their test-track, and have got time's like 1:29 and 1:23 I think. They said

"If you think that you can beat these times, if you maybe have a tuned car, get in touch with the show."

Anyone fancy doing that?

...Guy?

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

bu BBC2 has just chrashed 20 mins into it and now I just have now do you know if it will be repeated


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

I'm unsure if it will be repeated, but I'm still watching it at the moment.

-Elliot


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Here's a link to the page:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/features/weneedyou.shtml 

I hope someone on the forums has a go, as it would be great to watch on TV 

-Elliot


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

are they gonna get there driver to drive it round the track then to make it fair?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Have you noticed at the bottom it says "have you got a tuned up cossie, or a Japanese Import Skyline"....

They've obviously been watching you guys !  

Daz


----------



## Nedos (Jul 21, 2002)

*I had the same thought!!!*

If anyone wants to donate the car (mine is a "bog standard") could supply a driver...no.. not me...do the "legals" for Jamie Green...2nd in 1st year Formula Renault...several F3 Teams "fighting" for his services for next year. Driven my car...awesome...and safe! I know that we all think that we are good drivers ....but there really is a gulf between competence and true talent....honest


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

that will be great if someone here does it. but it would have to be one of the more extreme skylines, wouldnt want it getting embarrased.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Yeah Matt, I think they are going to get '_*The Stig*_' to drive the cars.

Daz, yes I noticed that too 

-Elliot


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I can put 2 names down who'd be pretty useful on that "task"....

- Peter E
- Jamie M

From what i've heard both are exceptional drivers, with alot of track time behind them.

With regards to the cars themselves, well, i know the cars that enter my head straight away....

Daz


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

what about the jun skyline would get alot of advertising might help it sell?


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Great idea Matt! Maybe you could PM the owner, although I think he would have a bit of a problem getting from Scotland to London area.

-Elliot


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

i have some now and again lol

i put a post on his for sale bit


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Top Man! 

-Elliot


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

As soon as I heard clarkson offer up the challenge, my thoughts turned immediately to the forums! I wondered who'd stand up to the Mighty Zonda... 

I vote Super Lemon ...


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Pagani Zonda is gonna be a tough one to beat, by any Skyline - in my humble opinion. Reckon it would take something like Ronnies or similar to even come close.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Hmm .. fair point. The Zonda only weighs 1250Kg


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

dan0h said:


> *I vote Super Lemon ...  *


Wouldnt it need a re build after every lap... hehehe... *Joking...


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

how much does the skyline weigh

i think fuggles told me 1,1/5 tonnes


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

GU5I 80Y said:


> *how much does the skyline weigh
> 
> i think fuggles told me 1,1/5 tonnes *


Depends if i was driving it... hehehe!


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

About 1600 Kg's with an average size driver and full tank of fuel.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Looks like an excuse for a Zonda piccy from the TG filming 










Awesome car upclose, so much clever detailing and excellent quality!

:smokin:


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

with regards to who could beat the Zonda: now ronnie was nearly two seconds off the pace of the Escort Cosworth over a ~30 second lap at the TOTB handling circuit . bearing in mind that 
a) the Escort is a ~600bhp flat out race car on road tyres (the thing has won about 4 championships), driven by a very talented and experienced driver
b) the two circuits are relatively similar as far as i can see.
c) the Zonda is a road car and not a race car

i think that it would take a very powerful Skyline to beat the Zonda. am i right in saying ronnie has no suspension modifications? just the front brakes? in the straightline most UK Skylines will not have an enormous advantage over the Zonda (due to weight) , but if one of these high power GTR's challenges it with a uprated suspension,then it will stand a very good chance of winning. back to TOTB, ronnies car was quicker than the Cossie in the straightline, but it had noticeably more bodyroll, and had more problems putting the power down early.if it had the same suspension set up as the Escort it would have won comfortably.now think of this,that Cosworth is in the same horsepower area as the Zonda, weighs near enough the same(cant remember the exact figure), yet it has a far superior suspension and braking setup, so it should beat the Zonda easily. over the 1:30 top gear course the Skyline will be about 5 seconds behind the Escort, and i think the escort would beat the Zonda by more than that, so ronnies skyline would just beat the Zonda, but are there better track cars in this country that would represent Skylines better?

this is my opinion, not the definitive facts, so if you think im wrong, please dont start shooting me down about giving false information etc.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

If a Zonda Fan club existed I'd be a member, the back brakes are about the size of my AP6 pots and front ones huge (Brembo 8 pots I think), certainly much bigger discs than a GTR or Escort... 

I'm not sure it was on the show tonight as I didn't see it all, but a Stock E46 M3 did the course in less time than the Lambo (about a 1:26 I think), and that is no lightweight (about the same as a skyline) and as 'road' suspension and only 343bhp!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Daz GTI-R said:


> *I can put 2 names down who'd be pretty useful on that "task"....
> 
> - Peter E
> - Jamie M
> ...


Thanks for the plug Daz, I've mailed them! 

It'd be good if Ronnie could get a go...!

Peter.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Thing is, the Zonda weighs about 1260kg (from memory) and is 4WD. The Escort will weigh about the same/more and is RWD. Skylines are 1500bhp+

The Zonda has a much lower centre of gravity being such a low car as well. On Top Gear when he was going around there was absolutely no body roll at all, just oversteering from the amount of power.

Don't take this as putting down Skylines in any way (I own one!) but I honestly think its going to take a similar spec supercar to touch it (eg. Ferrari F40, etc)


----------



## kowalski (Jan 12, 2002)

Come on someone has to be up for it, a skyline is just the car to scare that poncy lightweight thingmejig, just the thought of those two cars sitting next to each other would send the ratings thru the roof:smokin: :smokin: 

PS need to be a serious skyline though,like ronnies...............


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Actually I stand corrected, it was the Lambo that was 4WD wasn't it? (Clarkson was driving it and couldn't launch full on because of it)


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Topgear have created a test track (or adopted a Lotus Test track in Surrey) on which the are testing all their performance cars. The current leader after the first episode is a Pagani Zonda C12 S with a lap of 1.23 driven by a professional race driver. Jeremy then placed down the gaunlet to anone out there with a car that could go quicker to Email or text the show on [email protected] or text 07957 630 630. Of particular interest were 'tuned' cars.

Well there it is, does anyone own or no someone who owns a car that can beat a Pagani Zonda (7.3-litre, 555bhp all at 1250kg's) around a test track? 

A few names pop to my mind......

Surely there is a Tuned Skyline(and an owner with large cahones!) that can whup this £310,000 car?

Info and phone numbers if anyone missed it earlier

Best regards Alan


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Good on you Peter, for mailing them  I'm sure you would be picked.

-Elliot


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Durzel said:


> *Thing is, the Zonda weighs about 1260kg (from memory) and is 4WD. The Escort will weigh about the same/more and is RWD. Skylines are 1500bhp+
> 
> The Zonda has a much lower centre of gravity being such a low car as well. On Top Gear when he was going around there was absolutely no body roll at all, just oversteering from the amount of power.
> 
> Don't take this as putting down Skylines in any way (I own one!) but I honestly think its going to take a similar spec supercar to touch it (eg. Ferrari F40, etc) *


i should have been clearer about that Escort. the car is FAR from standard. its 4x4 for a start, 7 speed works ford rally gearbox, carbon panels, completely stripped interior, massive brakes and discs, rock solid race suspenison complete with camber, toe angles set up for circuit work. the guy who owns it is not really sure how he can make it go faster.the turbo is the biggest that can fit in the housing, he cant have a sequential because there isnt one that will fit and can take the power, etc. you get the idea, the car is at pretty much maximum performance.

as another point of information, they guy actually owns an F40, and he says that the Escort is just quicker on a straight, and leaves the Ferrari for dead on a circuit. If ronnie's car or anyone can get reasonably close to the Escort,then he is in with a fighting chance of the Zonda


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

Lambo:-0-62 3.6sec
max speed:-205mph
weight:-1819kg

ZondaC12s:-0-60 3.74sec(from autocar)
max speed:-200+mph
weight:-1250kg

Skyline:-( see first page of skyline.co.uk)

now.......even with a R3* with over 700bhp ( Ronnie ) it will be hard work to beat a Zonda in a track.

1st:- it weights too much
2nd:- harder to slow down unless ur running 8pot+ brakes

but anyhow
if someone in here are to give it a go in Top Gear then its better then bullsh*ting in the pub saying ''i can beat that Zonda with me 800bhp+ R3*''

give it a go............Skyline might win but the chance are little.

Ent


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*come on peter !!*

Well done that man !!

I dont care if its rocket, jun lemon man, dan0h, eddie the eagle or peter......they deserve respect for trying !!!

Good luck matey.

James...........


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

1250 kg is not far from what my car will weigh in 6 weeks time.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Durzel said:


> *(I own one!)*


Yeah right, we've all heard that line.  



Honestly guys, A Pagani Zonda C12 V's a Skyline is one contest we've got to watch. 

Peter make sure you only do it on the condition that they allow spectators. 

It'd be a crying shame if we didn't get to witness the de-moralisation of a £300,000 carbon fibre automotive wonder


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

JasonO said:


> *It'd be a crying shame if we didn't get to witness the de-moralisation of a £300,000 carbon fibre automotive wonder  *


Whoooaaa, there Jason, way too much pressure for me!


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

GU5I 80Y said:


> *how much does the skyline weigh
> 
> *


Approx 1600kg.

Hasn't the Zonda got like 550bhp? 

I doubt any Skyline in the UK, even Ronnies could beat it unless they have some SERIOUS suspension mods. Skylines have the power, no doubt, but can they out-handle the Zonda? 

Still, give it a go, with your power advantage, some of you guys (and perhaps Terry for the Supras) should come close.


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

My immediate thought was simple
F=MxA.
Most Skylines are way too heavy for this.
Apart from that why volunteer your car to be thrashed by someone?

Nice if someone proves me wrong.
To attempt to beat the Zonda and fail would not be much good though would it?
What about a more even contest, a car to do a lap carrying the driver and three other adults?
Guess that rules out the Zonda, and the Lambo, and the F40...


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

You guys might be interested to know that there are a "few" (maybe as little as 2 left..) Janspeed R32s around Europe. That includes fully track-ready suspension. I know for a fact that the one here in Cyprus puts out 600bhp+, however it weighs in at 1430kg.

The only real problem is physically bringing this car over...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Well...*

I'll be putting my gran forward for the donut competition. May even let her use the skyline. Job done!


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*MCR R32*

My R32 should be putting out around the 500 mark and has Ohlins fully adjustables all round, any drivers????


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*OOOps!!*

Forgot, its actually running the MCR track running gear and lsd sytems as well!!
Could be a laugh and help sell it!!!


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

I find it strange that people are saying that a GTR would not handle as well as the Zonda, and that something such as a Ferrari F40 would be required.

As most know, a standard(ish) R33 GTR was the first production car to lap the Nurburgring in under 8 minutes (7min 59sec). If the info I have found on the web is correct a Ferrari F40 (with an extra 200bhp and weighing ~250Kg less) takes 40 seconds longer. I know the circuits are completely different, but this gives you an idea what the Skyline is capable of.

I also remember one of the Clarkson videos in which he trys to find the best handling car. I think it is Thruxton circuit he uses, and out of 10 cars including Ferrari 550 and 911 Turbo a standard Skyline GTR laps the quickest.

Ronnie's and the Jun (and maybe a few more) would be faster on the straights and Clarkson already stated the Lambo was faster through the corners. I personally think a reasonably modified GTR (600+bhp) will give the Zonda a run for it's money.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Nurburgring times*

the difference in the times may well be that the Skylines time used the old Nordschliefe, and not the GP circuit aswell. The F40 time probably used the full track, as the guy who i know with the F40 has been round the full circuit in about 9 minutes. As the GP track takes ~1:30 that would put the other F40's recorded time for the full circuit at about 10:10. take away the 1:30 from "my" F40 and it puts it in the 8 minute 30 range, which is not alot different to the R33, showing that yes the R33 really is a capable car and with a little tuning could be made ballistic


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Jason's Offer*

Must be some takers for Jasons offer of 500+ car - SURELY!!!


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Before you ask.....the answers no!!!! Only professional drivers not some chancer with a set of 19"s i`m gonna nick and try and doctor onto a 32!!!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Correction!!!*

p.s. I did mean to say 'professional' driver and not some tyre-kicker who fancies his chances


----------



## Eyore (Jul 31, 2002)

*My 2p's worth !*

I vote for Tigger or Ronie or Dirky or Glen or Rupert or Henry or ?????? for the whoop ass thingy !

and Drifty for the donught thing if theres anyone who can drive without tread and the car 2 (!) then its got to be You !!!

Just think Top gear Skyline special !!!! - now thats worth watchin ! (and/or videoin !!!!)

E


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

I think the circuit used is too twisty for the skyline.
600bhp or not the fact that the Zonda has 550bhp and weighs significantly less means it will win on that type of circuit.
Prove me wrong!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Ged

Is there a layout of that circuit somewhere ?

Andre.


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Andre
No idea but it was very very twisty hence why I am dubious about a Skyline being quicker.
I think it is the Lotus test circuit, perhaps someone else could help.
Long shot, send an e-mail to top gear and request a circuit layout?


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Its Dunsfold if that helps anyone...

edited to fix spelling!


----------



## PeterRaf (Aug 9, 2001)

*Track?*

I think it was Dunsfold not Dunsford. 

Dunsfold used to be where they test flew the Harrier GR's that were built in Kingston.

Dunsfold Aerodrome is off the A281, about 10 miles south of Guildford.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Update*

The MLR are sending Blade:smokin:


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

The track must have some fairly reasonable straights - at one point clarkson said the zonda was braking from 150mph down for one of the corners.

But the car, so lovely... and the size of those tyres!! Was fantastic watching that thing go round the circuit, was lovely.. so low... totally rock solid... :smokin:


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

from the RSOC one of a Reyland escort cossie's and Gareth Lloyd (totb handling winner) have stepped upt to take the challenge:smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

This is where it get's annoying. 
Is there a definition as to whether the road cars have to be road legal?

Is the Cossie a road car?

Cem


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

*What's the definition of a road car?*

Road tyres, an MOT and pump fuel?


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

both cossies are road legal with tax discs etc


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dave, have the MLR guys tried to get Mr Norris to enter ? His (i believe) is said to be the most powerful EVO in the country - and i remember reading that he has spent vast amounts on the handling side of things too.

I reckon there are a few cars that'll give the time a run for it's money, and a few drivers capable of doing it. The problem will be, will the "professional" be given time to get used to the car before he tackles that circuit - i bet he had plenty of practise time in the Zonda.

Daz

PS Saw the Zonda at the Goodwood Festival of Speed this year....absolutely amazing machine....needed a drool bucket !


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Defining road legal? Surely you know exactly what I mean!
It's one thing turning up in a car that you've just done the shopping in, but when you turn up to an event like this in a car on the back of a trailer, with a team of mechanics, a surpluss of parts and running on race gas (!!) then I can safely say the boundaries of the competition are a bit broad!

The Norris Evo was just this, and if I recall, the Cossie that won the slalom was WRC spec, and the legalities required on this car are pretty sparse.
As for cars from this forum, such as those like Ronnie's, can be taken to the shops in Belgium, stop off at a McDonalds and spanked around a race track before filling up with Super Unleaded!

This is what I mean by road legal (read, worthy).

Cem


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

*Nice one Cem*

Here, here. Well said that man :smokin:

If we're going to band around the term "road legal" then we should make sure that the cars are proper road-going cars, and not cars that are actually legal to drive on roads but never are because of mechanical obstacles or just sheer discomfort.

At the end of the day the Zonda is a road car, that just happens to be insanely fast. Ronnie's R33 is a road car, that just happens to be insanely fast. Any other car that has been stripped down to stupid degrees, altered to such an extent where it no longer becomes feasible and/or economical to drive it around on Britain's roads - even if it does happen to have a tax disc - is nothing more than a road car in name only.

(In my humble opinion)


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Ahem,

May I just Big Up someone for a minute....

A chap called Chris Wilson, who some of you know, managed to "sort" an R33 with some top notch suspension once...unfortunately he sold it...but if you want sorted suspension on your GTR then he is the man...

He's not the sort of chap to boast, but when he said he could drive round other skylines on track (round the corners) I had to take note!!!

[email protected]

Contact him for more info.


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

*Chris' old GTR*

Weston has the car now doesn't he?


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

I heard he sold it to someone who took it to Spain....

that's all I know though....and my bit about driving round other Skylines was my adlib please do not read it as a direct quote.

It was a very good setup using rose joints etc...still streetable...but ony just I believe.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

ish said:


> *from the RSOC one of a Reyland escort cossie's and Gareth Lloyd (totb handling winner) have stepped upt to take the challenge:smokin: *


thats great news! i was gonna get my dad to ask gareth lloyd if he was entering. i was at elvington with that car, will be cool to see him on TV. with regards to its "road legality" it is perfectly road legal,albeit pretty uncomfortable on the road due to a race setup like strait cut gears etc. it has been driven on the road a few times before,but why drive alroundin something like that when you have much more suitable cars for the job?


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

*Paul*

You missed the point mate


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

my post wasnt aimed at the point, it was just clearing up exactly how "road legal" the escort was, as i have been in it and been around it many times


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

*my 2p....*

the zonda is mental...  a lovely car, hugely powerful (engine, brakes etc...) a Skyline... *may* be able to give it a run for its money... but at the end of the day the car is a handmade £310,000 supercar...

It wouldnt be an embarresment to run against this and lose... as long as it wasnt by too much!!! BUT! we should try to have at least the second best time...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Zonda*

wanda yonda - roll it out - lets have it then


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Challenge Zonda*

Have had a chat with Ronnie and we are up for it. 

Was chatting with one of the researchers for Top Gear down Abbeys last week when he was having his car serviced so time to get in touch with him again I reckon  .

glen


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

That's the spirit


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Zonda*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *wanda yonda - roll it out - lets have it then *


LMAO

Cem


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Nail It to the Asphalt*

Morning. Now for a minority opinion.

The Zonda is ugly. As sin. Please someone take a couple of Skylines & nail it flat. 

Ta.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I hope that Ronny wins.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

*I think I could do it!*

I beat a few racing cossie's at Bedford and I know that Jeremy is not that quick (like tiff who I beat by 10 seconds in a GT3.)

Millbrook is not really a power circuit so 500 horse would do the job, It would help if I could use my slicks or some of the Michelin intermediates that are road legal.

Anyway, if we do it, Peter, Glen and Ronnie, I would be happy to come along and have a pedal. One thing though- a warm up session of about 20 laps would be needed to work out where the sneaky time can be made on the track.

As for the Zonda although these cars look fabulous on paper in reality they are generally hard to drive at flat chat, whereas the Skyline is easy to extract 110% from.

And.... if we loose (which I doubt) it will still be fun.

Jamie.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Now we're talking business...  :smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Update*

Have just spoken with the Top Gear guy, very nice chap, and he has got my contact number so as soon as it's 'game on' he'll let me know :smokin: .

They have had thousands of requests but best of all they are taking us as one of the serious contenders :smokin: .

He's already been out in Ronnies so he knows we here can do the business  .

It's gonna happen guys and gals  .

glen


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*HIT IT !!!*

   :smokin:


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

And in reality it's not just going to be Zonda VS Skyline, it's going to be Ronnies VS Norris Evo VS etc...

Do we know if it's their driver or are the contenders supplying their own?

Awesome :smokin:


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*EXCELLENT*

Can't wait!!!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

As far as I know they will be using their driver. Obviously this makes the whole experiment alot more credible. Not doing Ronnie or Guy down but there is no way they would be able to beat TG's driver round the track after 1 or 2 practice laps.

Good luck to you all, I will certainly be watching.

Just out of interest has Gary mentioned putting his monster up, 710bhp+ would make for an interesting lap


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*TG*

They haven't decided who's driving at the mo. It's basically down to Insurance cover.

glen


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*YUP*

Glen,
Put me up for it mate,Dunsfold is only two miles from my house 

I`m confident that I could rumble the Zonka 

I`m going for a look on Saturday,may be able to get a drive around the track.I will keep everyone posted.

Are you sure its Dunsfold,the old Harrier & British Aerospace facility?

Henry.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Update*



davewilkins said:


> *The MLR are sending Blade:smokin: *


Now your talkin:smokin:
If you want to see impressive spec sheets & a car that backs it up...... Blades your man.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Yes, it is at dunsfold, I've no idea what it used to be but there are loads of buildings, one of which has a film studio in, where TG is filmed...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Blade*

I take it Blade's a Norris beater then. Wicked.

glen


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

*this is gonna be fun*

can we all come and watch???


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*BB watches you..*

Henry

What the eck is that new avatar of yours ? :smokin: 

Andre.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

hurray !
jamie took the bait ! 
between jamie and peter they could nail the zonda 
so what if its a little heavier ,as JK said the lambo was faster round corners and the gtr sould be faster still , but put more power in the gtr and the gtr will catch up on the straights !
depends on whos driving the car too!

but if you cant beat the zonda the lambos gonna be 3rd.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

For what its worth I think the saying the lambo was faster round the corners was just tyrying to hype it up a bit.

I seriously doubt the Zonda made 7secs or so over 1m30 just on acceleration advantage (especially if it had to catch a higher exit speed first, which would be the case).

Lee


----------



## Project 400 (Sep 20, 2002)

*Are specators allowed?*

Hiya,

Would spectators be allowed? I would love to see and hear this contest - More than happy to take a day off work to watch even if there is an entrance fee 

Regards,
Yuk.
PS could somebody get the Option car involved too I'm sure Kiki has a well sorted suspension set up that would work well on the track.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Blade*



TOKYO said:


> *I take it Blade's a Norris beater then. Wicked.
> 
> glen *


Glen,

Its defo worth serious consideration thats for sure... I watched to go round Rockingham... flys aint the word!


----------



## Andy McCord (Sep 26, 2002)

I work 4 BAE systems & i am currently trying to get a site map for anyone whos interested in checking out the layout off the track.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Blade*

Rob.

Good to see more 'Bad Ass' Mitsi's coming on the scene :smokin: .

glen


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I hope that Ronny or someone can kick Zonda's ass!!
:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Whilst you lot are of waging war on the Zonda, I'll be showing Vicki Butler my 8 inch tail pipe 

Oh sh*t wrong show.. hehe

Go for it ...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Update*

I've had a chat with the Top Gear guy again today and he says the response has been phenomenal with 1,000's of emails hitting 'em.

They reckon the challenge may start to go ahead as soon as before the end of this year  . They are still not sure if their resident LOON, sorry driver,  Stig will be driving or not. It is down to insurance and also I suppose the basis that one driver is a great leveller for a comparison.

I have told him that their are many Skyliners who want to have a go (suprise, suprise) and I have put a few people forward. I'm not saying that I've taken over arranging anything but as he is a great point of contact I felt I had to show him we had people READY TO GO. Here's the cars and people I put forward. I believe it is a fair spread:

Dirky Boy 
Shin San 
Jamie M (who always reminds me of the Bad Guy out of Titanic for some reason   )
Henry 'Big Hands'

Gary 'Benson'
'Rocket' Ronnie

The above 2 cars may not be the best handlers but I'm sure will make up the time if needed on the straights  .

I said these guys based on their abilities and their motors being 'Race Ready'.

Forgot to ask about spectators, sorry.

"Hail to the KINGS baby, lets go" Evil Dead3  .

glen

ps. Anyone else ?


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Grooovy...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Top Gear*

Glen,

It depends when the event is run, as you correctly pointed out.

However, if it is more than a few weeks away then perhaps my rebuilt T88-34D, 2.8litre HKS, 10-pot braked R34 might be a contender.......?

Guy


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Cool*

glen


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Top Gear*

The cars ready and so is I - wheel out the Zonda and well show it Godzilla


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*And (head bowed in shame)*

Peter E  .

glen (phew would have had the wrath of the moderators their if I hadn't been reminded  )


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Dunsfold*

Ok,
Not too much to say really as I tried very hard to blag my way in to Dunsfold today.I even phoned Glen for the guys name who he is talking to at the moment.But unless you are on the security guards list you will not get in.I even had to reverse back down the road to turn around,the facility is completely out of bounds unless you have an invite.

Sorry no luck,
Henry


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Ner ner*

Told ya  .

glen


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

i fink that they should make the whole show it, like:

0-60

1/4 mile

top speed (Ronnie)

circuit times, more than one lap 

no cameras on the cars to reduce weight

and a flame throwing contest, u guys cud melt the Zonda (any relationship with Honda?) !!!


Ryan


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Having watched the RS Focus do the circuit this evening in 1. 33, 10 secs slower than the Zonda and seeing the type of circuit it is, I don't think there's much doubt that beating 1. 23 is achievable. Bring it on....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Guests*

Bearing in mind the number of people from the RSowners club on the programme last night I see no reason why we shouldn't have the Skyline people there when one of you guys go up against the Zonda.

Let me know the date and Booty-licious and I will be there.

"Fuggles and Booty-licious" so much better than "Wayne and Tracey"


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

PM me if you want details of where I got my invite from...

Getting skylines down would be a great plan - would love to do that!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Id definitely be up for this. I can't imagine anything more enjoyable than cheering a fellow Skyline enthusiast on as they whup the Zonda 

Jon - whats the scoop on the invites then?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Put me down for a ticket for the zonda bashing... I need some more TV coverage...


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I thought MR Clarkson was our honary president GTR register wise ?

I think it is time to call him up and say that we'd like some of that.

I will definately be there to witness the destruction of the Zonda.
Just hope their driver makes it fair.

As an owners club we may be able to wangle some test track time as well...like the RS boys

/Steve


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

*I think....*

After last night's programme, with the Focus RS doing 1.33 and the Noble going faster than that in the wet, then one of the "bigger" skylines here should be able to beat the Zonda's time, with the proviso the track is dry of course. My reasoning is simple...

At Autocar's handling day, which was held this year, the Focus RS was only 3 seconds slower round the Palmersport course used than the Lambo. This course has far longer straights, exacerbating the Lambo's advantage. (1.21 Vs 1.26). Also, a few years ago they held one which included an Evo6, R34 and the Noble. The interesting factor is that due to the weather, they had wet AND dry times for Brands Hatch. The R34 and the Evo were almost identical if my memory serves me; The R34 quicker in the dry, the Evo in the wet. Now the Noble was I think 2 sec faster than both on that day in the dry, but only about 0.5 faster in the wet...

Therefore, taking this as a basis, I think we can reasonably assume that the Noble on TG's course could have run aprox a late 1.29 / early 1.30 in the dry, matching the Lambo. There fore we can expect a standard R34 to pull about a 1.31 dry / 1.33 wet...  

So, something like Ronnie's, on a dry track?

It'll be close, but I would think it will do it. 

Andy T.


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

*Another thing....*

Does anyone else think that "The Stig" could be John Leslie, as it's the only place he could hide, and why the place is so heavily guarded.

Think about it. You never see his face.... 

Andy T.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

*just a thought....*

I wouldn't want to question the integrity of the TG guys but what happens if Ronnie's car beats or even comes close to the Zonda? The Zonda guys aren't going to be happy if, no offence intended guys, some bloke in a crappy 5 year old tuned up Nissan turns up and beats them! Personally I would piss my self I would be laughing so hard  

Do you think they'll let "the stig" drive the car to it's full potential?


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

A stock E46 M3 does the course in 1.26 -1.27 - I believe and that weighs in at 1570kg according to evo - so surely a properly setup stage 1 skyline shouldn't be a million miles off that time!


----------

